# Ok, so our daughter is a big Hillary Duff fan



## ReformedWretch (Feb 19, 2005)

We (wife and I) took her to see Hillary and her sister Haylie in concert and she loved it (had never been to a concert before either).

She graduates College this May, and while this may seem a little silly for someone her age I think she will like it.

I photoshopped the following pic.





[Edited on 2-19-2005 by houseparent]


----------



## Craig (Feb 21, 2005)

Don't worry...my wife, who's 25, is a Hillary Duff fan.


----------



## tdowns (Feb 21, 2005)

*Dude, you crack me up.*

With daughters 16 1/2, 10 1/2, and almost 4 I can relate. Classic!

I'm just pumped they all still love to listen to "People get ready, Jesus is coming, soon we'll be going home..." by Crystal Lewis. I know she's calvary chapel and prob. Dispensational and armin and everything else, but bottom line, the song cries Maranatha! I love singing that with my kids, cuz even though all our rapture/Dispensational stuff is out the window, Praise God, even as Partial Prets, we can still say, Lord come quickly, Maranatha!!!

TD

P.S. (I think) Half the time I think I have a handle on something that is solid in reformed eyes, I read something else that makes me think, huh? Not really half the time, mainly the Arminian is false gospel/no their a true church debate.

[Edited on 2-22-2005 by tdowns007]


----------



## blhowes (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Craig_
> Don't worry...my wife, who's 25, is a Hillary Duff fan.


I enjoyed one of the movies she was in where she was in the marching competition. Anybody know the name?


----------



## Reed (Mar 7, 2005)

*worldlyness?*

I'm scared of they worldlyness of Hilary Duff -- 

My wife and I have 4 girls ( 7, 5, twins 3 ) -- pretty much everything in popular culture is scary.... to me it seems that the underlying message or philosophy of popular culture is hedonism and nihilism.

So why consume garbage culture?

Joel Beeke has a small book on this subject:


A Loving Encouragement to Flee Worldliness
http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=2083

sorry if I seem like a wet blanket :<

Reed


----------



## tcalbrecht (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdowns007_
> Praise God, even as Partial Prets, we can still say, Lord come quickly, Maranatha!!!



Can we? I've wondered about this. If the statement in Rev. 22 was primarily regarding the soon to come events of AD70, then the cry to "come quickly" makes sense to only those people. God judgment demanded that action be taken quickly against the apostacy of Judaism.

"And behold, I am coming quickly, and My reward is with Me, to give to every one according to his work."

"Do not seal the words of the prophecy of this book, for the time is at hand."

By way of contrast we are told that the Master is gone on a long journey (Matt. 25:19). In the meantime we have been given talents to use for Him until He returns. The longer He is away the more time we have to make the most of His talents.

I'm not sure that "Maranatha" should be the cry of the Church today.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 7, 2005)

Do you believe that He won't come?


----------



## tcalbrecht (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Do you believe that He won't come?



See thread http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=9726


----------

